# Checking Out Berlin Woodwind Soloists 1&2 by Orchestral Tools



## donbodin (Feb 28, 2021)

With 9 beautifully detailed Soloists, Orchestral Tools bring their intimate woodwinds to the SINE Player. Recorded dry in the Teldex Solo Booth these are among my favorite sounding woodwind instruments for delicate, expressive passages.
Save 45% off Berlin Woodwinds Soloists 1 & 2 till March 3 - https://bit.ly/37p4pWR



Berlin Woodwinds Soloists 1 & 2 normally sells for €460 from Orchestral Tools - https://bit.ly/37p4pWR


----------



## Geomir (Mar 1, 2021)

You review is very helpful as always.  

First the short composition using the library you are going to review and then trying one by one all (or most of) the instruments, the different mics, etc.

This is what exactly I want from a review, because this is the only way (for me) to understand how a library sounds out of the box, 100% exposed. This is how I know what I am buying (or not).


----------



## donbodin (Mar 18, 2021)

Geomir said:


> You review is very helpful as always.
> 
> First the short composition using the library you are going to review and then trying one by one all (or most of) the instruments, the different mics, etc.
> 
> This is what exactly I want from a review, because this is the only way (for me) to understand how a library sounds out of the box, 100% exposed. This is how I know what I am buying (or not).


Wonderful Geomir, I am so glad the video was helpful. thanks for the support


----------

